# Is Storm too big for a Mini?



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

My daughter thinks Storm is very big for a mini poodle, and the vets receptionist, when she saw him today, also thought he was very big... Storm is 4 months old and weighs 6.4kg and I think he's about 33cm tall...

I'm not worried, it just seems that these people think that all small poodles are toy poodles...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He's 14 pounds and 13 inches tall, so yes, if he is really only 16 weeks old than he is not a mini. He'll likely be a moyen or medium poodle, probably around 17-18 inches tall and about 28-30 pounds. It's a great size! Check out Loki in his recent thread. He's a medium poodle. My sister in law's poodle is also a medium poodle. Chagal and Beau, both on this forum, are also oversized minis. Here's Loki to give you an idea:
http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/28290-walking-after-grooming.html


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

My breeder only breeds miniature poodles.. ???


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Even though your breeder breeds minis nature has way of doing her thing. I know when I got Swizzle the breeder told me he would be a tall toy. He stayed in standard but he could have easily grown a little bit more even though both his parents are toys. I think your dog will be a lovely size. Are you disappointed he is going to be a little bigger than you expected?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Here's Chili. He's not a big dog. He's 17.5 inches tall and about 27 pounds


























Take height or weight multiply by 100 then divide that by the percentage. It's pretty accurate, not exact, but will give you a good idea.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Even though your breeder breeds minis nature has way of doing her thing. I know when I got Swizzle the breeder told me he would be a tall toy. He stayed in standard but he could have easily grown a little bit more even though both his parents are toys. I think your dog will be a lovely size. Are you disappointed he is going to be a little bigger than you expected?


Goodness, no... I'm not disappointed... I just think he's so little... lol... I have never had a small dog before.. My last dog was a great dane x


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He is a mini by breeding even though he sounds like he will be oversize by the breed standard. It does happen. I was at an obedience trial yesterday. One of my friends who was also entered in open B actually ended up having the judge measure her mini poodle who is a big mini in a full coat. The judge thought she should have been entered at a higher jump height. After the measuring the judge said there was a lot of fluff (but the dog still measured around 18 inches).

Just enjoy your pup, and the only thing she is excluded from by her size is conformation.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Our sweet boy, Beau, is an oversize mini, measuring just under 17" and about 23 lbs. (He needs to lose a few pounds, but don't we all?) As far as we are concerned, this is just about the perfect size for a family pet. Like Goldilocks said, he's "Not too big, not too small, but just right!"

(Both his parents are in-size minis, so you never know!)


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel's parents are both miniature (titled) but he's big (17.5", 19 lbs). When he was 4 months old, he's about 12 inches tall and weighed 13 lbs. I think Storm is going to be over 15" but like out west and Beau's dad said, it's a good size.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Nickel's parents are both miniature (titled) but he's big (17.5", 19 lbs). When he was 4 months old, he's about 12 inches tall and weighed 13 lbs. I think Storm is going to be over 15" but like out west and Beau's dad said, it's a good size.


Thanks... Storm is never going to be shown - he's just going to be my pet poodle... I guess I was just a little confused, since I have full papers on him... Regardless, he'll be desexed when the time is right...

He's the best puppy I've ever had, and if that continues into adulthood, he can grow to any size he pleases... :act-up:


----------

